# [Wifi] Conseil de clé USB

## Jamesbch

Bonjour à tous,

Actuellement, j'ai un dongle wifi enUSB qui fonctionne bien sous Windows XP (car pilote proprio), mais le problème c'est qu'elle ne me satisfait pas sous Linux. Il faut que j'utilise NDISwrapper et certaine fonctionnalités ne marchent pas ou pas bien. J'ai aussi utilisé le pilote zd1211 qui fonctionne bien avec ma clé jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'éteigne enfin bref c'est pas très stable. J'ai réussi à figer mon système en la retirant tout simplement.

Enfin bref, je cherche une nouvelle clé Wifi en USB qui soit compatible avec Gentoo, avec swrapper ça ne me dérange pas tant que y'a pas de problèmes majeurs. Il y a tellement de clés que je ne sais pas laquelle choisir et surtout laquelle fonctionne le mieux avec Gentoo. Je compte utiliser du Wifi norme G, avec le mode Ad-Hoc aussi. Et j'ai failli oublier: vu les modifications faites aux nouveaux kernels par rapport aux drivers wifi, il faudrait que ça fonctionne avec ce dernier. J'espère que vous saurez me conseiller.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

Les pilotes zd1211 sont basés sur l'ancienne pile wifi (softmac je crois) et sont assez limités en fonctionnalités, mais suffisantes pour une utilisation conventionnelle.

le site linuxwireless est nickel pour en savoir plus.

Les ralinks sont corrects (enfin tant que c'est pas en powerpc ^^) et sont en bonne voie de réécriture, ils ont même été intégrés dans l'arbre du noyau.

Les madwifi (chipsets Atheros) sont très bon, mais n'offrent aucun support pour les périphériques usb. Si ta bécane est un portable, tu peux chercher une version minipci (j'en ai trouvé à très bon prix chez un chinois sur un célèbre site de vente aux enchères). S'il ne s'agit pas d'un portable, il reste toujours l'adaptateur minipci ---> pci.

Il reste les chipsets intel, dont les pilotes sont également open-source. Mon expérience personnelle se cantonne à ipw2200bg : c'est libre ok, mais le firmware ne l'est pas. Ce qui veut dire qu'on ne peut en faire un point d'accès.

Sinon, une petite visite de la section wireless du noyau est également très instructive. Les site du zd1211, des ralinks et de madwifi tiennent des tables indiquant quelles marques vendent le chipset.

Voila, bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut zyprexa,

Merci de ta réponse. Très intéressant le site LinuxWifi, je cherchais une telle liste pour le matériel supporté ou non.

Ce qui est de mon PC, ce n'est pas un portable, et je commence à voir qu'il n'y pas beaucoup de dongle wifi en USB et surtout bien compatible. Le problème c'est que j'aurais voulu pouvoir l'utiliser avec un vieux portable aussi, au niveau prix j'ai pas encore regardé est-ce que c'est plus cher la carte en PCI ? Et surtout, est-ce que la portée est plus grande qu'un simple dongle usb ?

En tout cas, il y a pas mal de choix (dans le madewifi) en PCI en effet, j'aurais vraiment voulu en clé USB. Peut-être qu'il y a LE modèle parfait quelque part. Sur le site, je vois que tous les modèles en USB (en plus il y en a très peu) sont rouges, arf. Est-ce que je vais devoir me tourner vers le PCI ? En tout cas c'est là où il y a le plus grand éventaille de choix. Si je vise la perfection pour le PCI c'est à dire support du mode ad-hoc, (master, moins vital quand même, car le mode ad-hoc peut suffire) mais avec monitoring complet et managed bien sûr, en G (c'est suffisant), je pense que je vais partir dans les hors-de-prix là non?

J'hesite entre PCI et USB, si il y a un bon modèle en USB je pense que je n'hesiterai pas mais au vu de ma petite clé actuelle qui n'offre pas de bonne reception comparé à mon iPod Touch par exemple qui est ultra-rapide ! Est-ce que ce serait possible de me conseiller directement un modèle que quelqu'un aurait déjà essayé ?

Merci encore.

PS: Par exemple est-ce que la carte GIGABYTE GN-WIAG02 ferait bien l'affaire ? A base de chipset Athero, je pense que ça assure une compatibilité excellente, avec tous les modes possibles que j'ai cité avant ? En plus la carte n'est pas chère et pourrait m'intéressé puisque disponible dans un magasin proche de chez moi.

----------

## Bapt

pour l'USB j'utilise D-Link DWL-G122 rev C1 ça marche parfaitement (sous FreeBSD pour moi : driver rum) chipset ralink certifiée fonctionnelle avec l'OS au manchot (d'ailleurs, il y a un beau manchot sur la boite)

----------

## SuperDindon

Ta clé USB est très bien, n'en changes pas.

J'avais moi-même une clé zd1211 qui marchait très bien avec le pilote libre il y a déjà un an.

Utilises-tu le pilote zd1211 externe (et deprecated) ou bien zd1211rw intégré au noyau depuis peu ?Last edited by SuperDindon on Fri Mar 28, 2008 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour avoir des noms de modèles précis, tu peux regarder la base de compatibilité Ubuntu, pour avoir une première idée.

Perso, sur la ubuntu familiale, avec le drivers cvs rt73, la Linksys WUSB54GC ("clef" USB) passe en mode infrastructure (zoli AP OpenWRT, zoliiii  :Smile: ). Le reste, je n'y ai pas touché.

----------

## Jamesbch

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> pour l'USB j'utilise D-Link DWL-G122 rev C1 ça marche parfaitement (sous FreeBSD pour moi : driver rum) chipset ralink certifiée fonctionnelle avec l'OS au manchot (d'ailleurs, il y a un beau manchot sur la boite)

 

Merci pour le conseil, je vois que tu donne la révision. Comment sait on si c'est bien la C1 ? Je l'ai trouvée dans mon magasin favori, mais je ne vois pas de révision marqué quelque part.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour avoir des noms de modèles précis, tu peux regarder la base de compatibilité Ubuntu, pour avoir une première idée. 
> 
> Perso, sur la ubuntu familiale, avec le drivers cvs rt73, la Linksys WUSB54GC ("clef" USB) passe en mode infrastructure (zoli AP OpenWRT, zoliiii ). Le reste, je n'y ai pas touché.

 

Est-ce que le driver RT73 (CVS = pas très stable non?) est facile à mettre en place ? Apparement c'est un module du kernel supplémentaire, à voir donc. Mais que veut-tu dire en mode infrastructure, j'ai pas saisi. Je ne vois pas non plus très bien le rapport avec OpenWRT qui est un linux pour les routeurs (en général) ?

Merci pour vos conseils.

Pour répondre à SuperDindon, j'ai une US Robotik qui fonctionne avec le driver inclus dans le kernel jusqu'au 2.6.21-gentoo-r4. Après cela il m'est impossible de garder ce driver à cause d'un paquet installé par la suite. J'avais créé un topic là regarde: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645065-highlight-.html. J'utilise CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m. Il fait partie du kernel mais dans les nouvelles versions il n'y est plus, donc je suis bloqué. De plus, ce pilote que j'utilise a des problèmes avec le mode ad-hoc la clé se désactive, ne répond plus etc...

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses   :Razz:  et bonne journée  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperDindon

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> Pour répondre à SuperDindon, j'ai une US Robotik qui fonctionne avec le driver inclus dans le kernel jusqu'au 2.6.21-gentoo-r4. Après cela il m'est impossible de garder ce driver à cause d'un paquet installé par la suite. J'avais créé un topic là regarde: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645065-highlight-.html. J'utilise CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m. Il fait partie du kernel mais dans les nouvelles versions il n'y est plus, donc je suis bloqué. De plus, ce pilote que j'utilise a des problèmes avec le mode ad-hoc la clé se désactive, ne répond plus etc...

 

Hmm est-ce que j'ai bien compris ta situation, qui me semble un peu confuse: ta clé est basée sur un chipset zd1211, tu utilises un noyau 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 avec l'option CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m (qui ne te sert à rien puisqu'elle est destinées aux chipsets zd1201 et pas zd1211) et avec le paquet zd1211 de portage ?

Si c'est bien ça alors en fait ce paquet est l'ancien pilote maintenant "deprecated" et "remplacé" depuis par zd1211rw qui est inclus dans les derniers noyaux. Pour faire fonctionner correctement ta clé tu dois désinstaller le paquet zd1211, et mettre à jour ton noyau vers la version 2.6.24 en activant successivement: l'option "General setup" -> "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" si ce n'est pas déjà fait, puis ces 2 options dans "Networking" -> "Wireless": http://pix.nofrag.com/d/3/3/6000e8d004b3db7c23a67e7155104.html , et devrait alors apparaître le pilote "Network Device Support" -> "Wireless LAN" -> "ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support (ZD1211RW)"  :Wink: 

----------

## Jamesbch

Merci beaucoup SuperDindon, y'a le nouveau driver en effet  :Smile: 

J'ai désinstaller le vieux net-wireless/zd1211 installé le net-wireless/zd1211-firmware. J'ai le message d'erreur suivant quand j'essaie de `iwlist wlan0 scan`

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device

 

Alors que j'ai bien vérifié le nom wlan0, c'est bien le bon. J'ai loupé quelque chose ?

PS: J'ai redémarrer il y a plus d'erreur maintenant sauf que ... il détecte plus aucun réseau WiFi. Il y en a pleins pourtant (je vois avec mon iPod et avec l'ancien pilote j'en voyais). J'ai essayé airodump mais c'est pareil, rien, nada. C'est grave docteur ? Si jamais mon zd1211rw est en mode module et je l'ai mis lancé.

----------

## Jamesbch

J'ai un peu cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé de personne ayant le même problème. Qu'est-ce que je peux essayer de faire ? Un coup de main serait la bienvenue.

----------

## SuperDindon

Hmm si personne ne te répond tu devrais poser la question en anglais dans la section Networking du forum.

N'ayant plus de matériel wifi je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider, mais je me souviens qu'à l'époque il fallait configurer manuellement un paramètre de la clé, et je crois que c'était "rate". Qu'est-ce que t'affiche "iwconfig wlan0" ?

----------

## Jamesbch

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"zd1211"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Invalid   
> 
>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   
> ...

 

Défois iwlist renvoie le message "No Such device" et après quelques manipulations avec iwconfig (mode, essid, channel), il ne donne plus d'erreur mais il dit qu'aucun réseau n'a été détecté. J'ai essayé de définir le rate à 11M mais il affiche 1Mb/s.

Un nouveau kernel est disponible le r4 (j'ai le r3), est-ce qu'il pourrait résoudre mon problème, peut-être ?

PS: J'ai aussi remarqué que le premier ifconfig wlan0 up, donnait ce message :

 *Quote:*   

>  # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connexion terminée par expiration du délai d'attente

 

La deuxième fois rien n'est affiché. J'ai aussi regardé dans le dmesg et j'ai remarqué qu'à chaque ifconfig wlan0 up :

 *Quote:*   

> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

 

----------

## SuperDindon

J'ai trouvé ceci: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/

 *Quote:*   

> Known issues
> 
> No automatic rate management means that the user must select a sensible rate through 'iwconfig'. 
> 
> Bring the interface up before using it at all: # ifconfig <INTERFACE> up 
> ...

 

----------

## SuperDindon

Ah.. mais je viens de voir que le 2.6.25 intègre le port mac80211 !

Donc si tu ne t'en sors pas (mais je pense que le problème vient de la manière dont tu configures la clé, il doit y avoir une subtilité qui t'échappe), tu devrais tenter la RC8 du 2.6.25, paquet vanilla-sources.

----------

## Jamesbch

On dirait que ça fonctionne pas l'astuce du rate. Je connecte ma clé puis je fais comme ça :

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
> ...

 

ça donne aucun résultat. Malgré que la clé clignote indifférement. De plus la clé a un rate de 1Mb/s au lieu de mes 11Mb/s que j'ai donné.

Il faut noter que je n'ai aucun fichier de configuration, pas de script de lancement pour cette clé et que je la branche une fois le système chargé. Est-ce qu'il y a quelques choses qui m'échappe ?

----------

## SuperDindon

Et dmesg ne te dit rien d'utile ?

Sinon tu devrais essayer d'installer un noyau 2.6.25 (on en est à la RC8), paquet vanilla-sources, en prenant soin dans les options de déselectionner l'ancienne pile IEEE80211 (marquée Deprecated), puis de sélectionner la nouvelle pile MAC80211 avant de resélectionner le driver ZD1211RW.

----------

